# Surprise start to foaling...



## Tony (Jan 14, 2011)

Didn't think we were having any donkey foals this year, but was pleasantly surprised when this little gal met me in the pasture last weekend.










The horses shouldn't start until the end of March.


----------



## Zipper (Jan 14, 2011)

What a great surprize. I love her.


----------



## Candi (Jan 15, 2011)

Tony said:


> Didn't think we were having any donkey foals this year, but was pleasantly surprised when this little gal met me in the pasture last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous donk! Congrats! Where are you located?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 15, 2011)

What a wonderful surprise, she is so so so cute. Congrats.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my she is cute ! when you get fed up with her send her to me


----------



## little lady (Jan 15, 2011)

Now that is adorable!



What a great suprize. Congrats


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 15, 2011)

Absolutely adorable



what a wonderful surprise! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations - she is just adorable!


----------



## copperwood farm (Jan 15, 2011)

Now she is cute



....I think she might be lonely and should come and live with me and my donkeys would love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry. I didn't know that I posted this in the wrong place. I didn't even realize that there is a "Donkey Forum." Couldn't figure out what happened to my post until I searched for it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwwwww..... Tony, Congrats on a preciousand wonderful surprise to be greeting you. You didnt post this in the wrong place..afterall..this is the long eared end of the forum,...LOL... and we all love pics. I am surprised that you never knew this part of the forum was here..we have been here for a LONG time. Just not always very active. So your pics are a big plus to our little corner of the forums.

Corinne


----------



## sedeh (Apr 11, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Congratulations!!



:yeah


----------

